

Condoleezza Rice calls Edward Snowden 'a traitor' - ChrisAntaki
http://features.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2014/05/14/condoleezza-rice-snowden/

======
ja27
_" Edward Snowden didn't go to work for Disney," Rice said. "What did he think
the N.S.A. did?"_

Obey the law?

 _" If I were Edward Snowden, I'd watch what I eat," Rice said._

Threatening assassination? Why the fuck is she on Dropbox's board? What do
they gain from this?

~~~
malandrew
The fact that she's on Dropbox's board absolutely disgusts me. I was bothered
before but this is exactly the type of thing that is pushing me to an
alternative.

What are the alternatives these days? git-annex? Anything else?

------
vfclists
Predictable

------
deciplex
Is she speaking in her capacity as a representative of Dropbox, here? Does
Dropbox consider Edward Snowden a traitor?

